# HAPPY St. PATRICK'S DAY!!!!



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!*
Lá Fhéile Pádraig Sona Duit
La ale-lah pwad-rig son-ah ditch










*Health and Wealth to everyone!*
Sláinte is táinte!
slawn-chah iss tan-chah

*Ireland Forever!*
Éire go Brách
Air-rah guh braw!










Im about a 1/2 Irish (probably more) So today is a special day for me!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY to you too. Hey it's my birthday today also.


----------



## D.C._United_Caps_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

gibmaker said:


> HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY to you too. Hey it's my birthday today also.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! I have a little Irish in my blood, so I suppose I can have a beer to celebrate the occasion. 

And Happy Birthday Gibmaker!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

time to crack open the irish stouts and PARTAY hehe. too bad its monday and i have to work all day lols


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

(holds pint of Guinness up in the air)

*CHEERS*


----------

